

Do you log with docker? What tools do you use? What are best practices? - KarenS

Interested in learning about logging use cases re: Docker specifically. Let me know some details about the solution you&#x27;ve found - I want to compile some best practices to think about.<p>I started this conversation on reddit too (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;redd.it&#x2F;2ot4nl), but wanted to reach out to the hacker news community too.
======
dholowiski
I use docker in production, for a rails app. I used it because it lives on a
server with other web sites and I find it a pain to install, configure and
manage ruby and rails with nginx, so it was very appealing to have that all in
a container and not have to worry about it.

But now I'm suffering from a year old docker bug on centos, and it's more of a
pain than if i wasn't using it.

I'm sure its mostly my lack of knowledge, but my personal opinion of docker is
'not ready for production, yet'.

There is also a horrendous lack of documentation on the specifics of
configuring docker for production, so you pretty much have to figure it out on
your own.

------
chuhnk
I completely avoid the Docker logging because it completely sucks. Currently
to deal with compatibility I mount a read/write volume and redirect
stdout/stderr there. In the future I will have apps direct output to logging
agents rather than disk, buffer in memory and then push to a central store.
Avoids massive disk IO.

